# Last lot Bid. Wide Open 3 acres.



## wiseguyslawn (Feb 28, 2008)

Simple parking lot, no walks, no docks, no islands.

2 pickups or 1 pick up and skid steer with 10 ft. pusher. 2" trigger

No salt.

$255.00

What do you guys think?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Without a size or picture, we can't offer any opinion....none that have any meaning that is.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Why would you need more then 1 pickup on a 3 acre site.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JD Dave;1868969 said:


> Why would you need more then 1 pickup on a 3 acre site.


Depends on traffic. High traffic lot I'd send two, but honestly one can do it no problem. Take 2-3 hours though.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1868969 said:


> Why would you need more then 1 pickup on a 3 acre site.


I wonder what the numbers are on how much your efficiency is decreased....I bet 50% trying to work away from each other, staying out of each others way, shootin the breeze...saw two plow truck slam into each other once, hard, under an acre lot, couldnt help but laugh....morons.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

2.5-3 hours
I would charge $375, But that is what I could get here.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the address so we can get a satellite view of it?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow areas are different 
Subs get $100- $125 an hour as an owner you should be at $250 an hour per truck or skid


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

beanz27;1868977 said:


> Depends on traffic. High traffic lot I'd send two, but honestly one can do it no problem. Take 2-3 hours though.


I'm not sure I understand how high traffic makes a difference.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I bet a Ventrac could handle that lot.....:whistling:........


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Defcon 5;1869056 said:


> I bet a Ventrac could handle that lot.....:whistling:........


As long as you weren't driving it. Lol


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

2 trucks is plenty if you have room to store snow. Traffic makes a difference when your plowing during the day. 255 per push?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

$150/ hour. Do the math to get the per push and seasonal bid...


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JD Dave;1869039 said:


> I'm not sure I understand how high traffic makes a difference.


Just the way I do things I guess. High traffic accounts I like to get done faster, less hardpack, and a little less stress if it's done quicker.

Hell where I am guys, we get 60-75 per truck per hour. It's almost all hourly here. But we get way more wind and drifting then most people do, and we go out more then most also.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

255$ with two trucks and you have to pay someone to plow on a 3 acre lot?? and no salting. I cant figure out how you can make any profit.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

For toledo that sounds about right and if you got a truck with an expandable plow that would be a 2hr job. $125 an hour is good money IMO.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree, $125/HR for a wideout or XLS

Id be $300 to start


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

beanz27;1868977 said:


> Depends on traffic. High traffic lot I'd send two, but honestly one can do it no problem. Take 2-3 hours though.


 On your 3 acre lot you're going to send a wheel loader, skid and a truck ???

The truck with a Wide-out and someone close by to help you at the end, to get you out of there sooner. The price should be more around $345


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

concreteguy;1876062 said:


> On your 3 acre lot you're going to send a wheel loader, skid and a truck ???
> 
> The truck with a Wide-out and someone close by to help you at the end, to get you out of there sooner. The price should be more around $345


My lot gets drifted in all the time. A 2 inch snow means 4 foot drifts around the buildings.


----------



## rrvsnow (Nov 22, 2014)

beanz27;1877423 said:


> My lot gets drifted in all the time. A 2 inch snow means 4 foot drifts around the buildings.


Nothing better than a small snowfall turning into a full night and days work, thanks to our wind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can do it an hour or less. 

$50 from my orphan in Africa.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Dang we get about 75$ an hour here, unless you can educate that a wideout/v is more productive. But for me 2-3 hours 250-300 is typical.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

rrvsnow;1877458 said:


> Nothing better than a small snowfall turning into a full night and days work, thanks to our wind.


Hey nice to see someone else from up here online. Looking at your screen name I'm guessing your the guys in eastside at the tv place?


----------



## rrvsnow (Nov 22, 2014)

beanz27;1877681 said:


> Hey nice to see someone else from up here online. Looking at your screen name I'm guessing your the guys in eastside at the tv place?


Nope, manager over at CGS on west side of river. Couldn't think of a username so just came up with it. Is there an outfit in town with that name? Had no idea if there is. And you're right, not a huge nd presence on plowsite, wish there were more of one.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

rrvsnow;1878123 said:


> Nope, manager over at CGS on west side of river. Couldn't think of a username so just came up with it. Is there an outfit in town with that name? Had no idea if there is. And you're right, not a huge nd presence on plowsite, wish there were more of one.


Was just across from your shop earlier. How you like those doosan loaders? Post a few more times so I can pm you.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

ponyboy;1869032 said:


> Wow areas are different
> Subs get $100- $125 an hour as an owner you should be at $250 an hour per truck or skid


$65/hour is a WELL paid sub here.

Local operation pays $58 and there guys aren't insured.


----------



## rrvsnow (Nov 22, 2014)

beanz27;1878137 said:


> Was just across from your shop earlier. How you like those doosan loaders? Post a few more times so I can pm you.


Doosan loaders have been good to us, most days. But that has been more of a dealer/support issue rather than machine issue, which has been reaolved. The 200 we had 3 seasons ago was underpowered and was an all around lemon, but the 250's work really well. Plenty of power, GREAT traction (better than the Cats we ran last season), quite and comfortable to run. The TC models are a but cumbersome in regards to visibility at Walmart during high traffic, but you get used to it quick. High lift models are just as good to see out of as any other model. Only downside is they burn a little more fuel, but the 15-20% gain inefficiency due to better traction, quickly pays for the extra diesel costs.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

rrvsnow;1880054 said:


> Doosan loaders have been good to us, most days. But that has been more of a dealer/support issue rather than machine issue, which has been reaolved. The 200 we had 3 seasons ago was underpowered and was an all around lemon, but the 250's work really well. Plenty of power, GREAT traction (better than the Cats we ran last season), quite and comfortable to run. The TC models are a but cumbersome in regards to visibility at Walmart during high traffic, but you get used to it quick. High lift models are just as good to see out of as any other model. Only downside is they burn a little more fuel, but the 15-20% gain inefficiency due to better traction, quickly pays for the extra diesel costs.


Interesting. I've leased the skidloaders from bobcat, and I really do like that dealer, Brian has bent over backwards to give great service to me. Only issue I've had is a few guys have told me those Doosans suck, and I'm a heavy equipment operator in the summer, and we've got all Cat's, and they are nice.

That and that ugly orange lol. So you guys are doing both walmarts in town? That doesn't sound like much fun to me.


----------



## rrvsnow (Nov 22, 2014)

Definitely not my choice of color either, haha.Brian over at bobcat is great to work with, hes definitely our go to guy over there. Two walmarts aren't too bad of a headache, the days it doesn't snow anyways. Oh well, keeps me on my toes. I'll let you know what I really think of walmart if we get a few inches of snow on thursday night/black Friday...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

beanz27;1868977 said:


> Depends on traffic. High traffic lot I'd send two, but honestly one can do it no problem. Take 2-3 hours though.


What's considered "high traffic" in ND? 3 cars, 2 dogs, and a train all within an hour???? :laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45;1883202 said:


> What's considered "high traffic" in ND? 3 cars, 2 dogs, and a train all within an hour???? :laughing:


You forgot aboot the occasional Buffalo..............


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

rrvsnow;1883193 said:


> Definitely not my choice of color either, haha.Brian over at bobcat is great to work with, hes definitely our go to guy over there. Two walmarts aren't too bad of a headache, the days it doesn't snow anyways. Oh well, keeps me on my toes. I'll let you know what I really think of walmart if we get a few inches of snow on thursday night/black Friday...


That's what I was thinking, should be interesting if it snows tonight.

Btw you forgot the tumble weed, and it's 5 cars an hour lol.


----------

